# Flippinout Giveaway!!



## flippinout

I have been a part of this online community of slingshot enthusiasts for almost one year. I can't believe that in such a short time, a little forked stick could change my life so much.

I have found more than joy in shooting cans, chatting with you all, and coming up with new and better ways to improve the venerable 'Y'.

So to celebrate my first year on Slingshotforum.com I want to give back with one of our beloved giveaways.

_Name the Newest Flippinout Design Giveaway_

I am a creative fellow, work well with my hands, and can describe my slingshots pretty good with words. But I am completely stuck for naming the slingshots I make.

Well, I have come up with a new and improved design that takes advantage of all the positive elements of the Classic Flippinout design and made it even better.

This frame is balanced to fit the hand in a way that is very natural. There is only as much slingshot as necessary in this design.

It offers 2" between the forks and the fork tips are 7/8" wide- allowing the use of wider single flatbands. Its overall length from tip to tail is 5 1/4".

Although it appears and feels petite in size, the full palm swell and extended handle allow plenty of positive hand contact while allowing the bands to remain in close proximity to the hand. This allows for a relaxed grip, natural pointability, and still be fully pocketable and capable.

Here are the rules and how it all works:

Between now and Friday July 15, 2011 9:00pm EST- you may enter as many names for this slingshot design as you like. *Please do so by replying to this thread* I will be taking note of what you suggest and creating my* top three list*.

Check out this video introduction for a little more info on the design

At the end of the contest, I will then choose the name that 'feels' best for this new design and the person who came up with it will receive this slingshot:









I will alert the winner no later than July 17, 2011 and send you your new "????" Flippinout Slingshot

Here are more photos of the design in different materials to get you all thinking about what to name this design.










_*The slingshots below are for reference and not part of the giveaway*_


----------



## orcrender

How about The Spectrum? For the many colors you can get.


----------



## flippinout

orcrender said:


> How about The Spectrum? For the many colors you can get.


Don't forget we are attempting to name the design, not necessarily the material.

This design can be made in any material combination I work with- from nylon "trainer" to leather laminate, to full blown custom and everything in between.


----------



## Beanflip

The Hot Shot.


----------



## slingshotvibe

hmm let me think here's the first entry

"pouchers rainbow "


----------



## slingshotvibe

2nd

" pouchers dream"


----------



## kyrokon

"Shania Twain" because that is a sexy slingshot


----------



## Beanflip

The Angel


----------



## flippinout

The only name I have come up with that has stuck in my mind is

*"Diana"*- after the Goddess of the Hunt


----------



## slingshotvibe

3rd

" Contraster"


----------



## John McKean

Gorgeous work, Nathan! I'll name it after a young gal that comes over to shoot with my son,grandson,and I. She's a real natural at shooting & accuracy. And with the deep greens you have in this masterpiece ; her name is "JADE" !


----------



## John McKean

Gorgeous work, Nathan! I'll name it after a young gal that comes over to shoot with my son,grandson,and I. She's a real natural at shooting & accuracy. And with the deep greens you have in this masterpiece ; her name is "JADE" !


----------



## Beanflip

The Strata


----------



## Beanflip

Alpha


----------



## justplainduke

The FlipinOut "XXtreme"
Using your xx from your logo.


----------



## flippinout

John McKean said:


> Gorgeous work, Nathan! I'll name it after a young gal that comes over to shoot with my son,grandson,and I. She's a real natural at shooting & accuracy. And with the deep greens you have in this masterpiece ; her name is "JADE" !


Guys,

Forget the color of the slingshot I am giving away. We are not naming a single slingshot, we are naming a model. This model can come in any material and virtually any color. Not limited to multiplex or colored wood!!!

*We are naming the DESIGN!!!*


----------



## slingshotvibe

all other entry in this post









4th " The cobalt hunter " 
5th " Iris goddess " ( goddess of the rainbow ) 
6th " flipinout Offspring "
7th "


----------



## flippinout

justplainduke said:


> The FlipinOut "XXtreme"
> Using your xx from your logo.


I am liking that one!!


----------



## justplainduke

Or...the FlippinOut 
"FatBand XXTreme"


----------



## Beanflip

justplainduke said:


> The FlipinOut "XXtreme"
> Using your xx from your logo.


Good one Duke!


----------



## justplainduke

Yup, I like helping as much as I like this new slingshot!


----------



## slingshotvibe

" xErgox " 
" flipshot wonder " 







hope they are helping


----------



## justplainduke

Yup, I like helping as much as I like this new slingshot!


----------



## Beanflip

The X-terminator


----------



## slingshotvibe

FlippinFlatty

XXCronic viper XX

XXMultiXX


----------



## Beanflip

The Matadoor. It takes out bulls eyes.


----------



## slingshotvibe

Nathan'sNotshot

XX Winker plinker

flippinout flagshot

ERGO'S VIRGO

FLIPPIN-OUT-STANDER


----------



## Beanflip

Loretta


----------



## slingshotvibe

HUNTER'S BLISS

INTRUDER'S NIGHTMARE

Fox shot


----------



## Beanflip

Bonnie


----------



## bullseyeben!

" TrippinOut" by flippinout, woooow all the colors man..


----------



## Beanflip

The Hare Splitter


----------



## slingshotvibe

XnX BLESSED

lotta-love

freeranger

xnx Colt


----------



## As8MaN

U like naming ur slingshot with girls names, so as i was looking at those beutys, i came up with some awesome names that might fit very well.

1st:

Helen.


----------



## As8MaN

2nd: 
Venus
3rd:
Athena (Athena was the daughter of Zeus and godness of wisdom and war - i think this 1 is the best name actually).
4th:
Artemis


----------



## Beanflip

X-Posed


----------



## Beanflip

Bird Dog


----------



## slingshotvibe

THats it from me i wish every one good luck in who ever wins and specially to nathan and his success over the past year or 2 hope thing increase and only get better for you . Your slingshots/catapults are one of the most amazing thing i have every seen and made you wonder how they are created amazingly stunning and i can never wait to see a new design odf a slingshot and when i see yours nathan my mouth drops and wishes i was the creator .

AGAIN Nathan congratulations on your success and hope things dont get anything but better

SLING SHOT VIBE















.


----------



## Beanflip

Strike Flip or Flip Strike


----------



## Beanflip

FX-treme


----------



## Beanflip

Gertrude


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Alright heres my go at it!!

- *"Freya"* - Norse Goddess of Love, Beauty, War, Magic and Wisdom

- *"Skadi"* - Norse Goddess of Hunting

- *"Amun"* - African King of the Gods, because that it the king of all wood slingshots

- *"**Atum"* - African God of perfection, well, your frames are perfect...

*- "Wild Woman"*

*- "Bellissimo"*

*- "Southern Belle" - *Thats what she is!!!

*- "Annie Oakley (Edition?)" - *Tribute to on of the greatest figures in shooting ports of all time?*

- "Dido" - *(pronounced "die-doe") The Queen of Carthage, renowned in ancient times for her beauty and able to seduce the hero Aeneas, at least for a while...*
*
I'll think of more!

Regards - John


----------



## Beanflip

Rockcat


----------



## M.J

The "Palmetto" because if you squint it sorta looks like a tree and because you're from South Carolina.
Flippinout Palmetto.
Names that start with "X" or "XX" or whatever are overdone. Sorry guys


----------



## Beanflip

Rocket or rocket launcher


----------



## flippinout

M_J said:


> The "Palmetto" because if you squint it sorta looks like a tree and because you're from South Carolina.
> Flippinout Palmetto.
> Names that start with "X" or "XX" or whatever are overdone. Sorry guys


Again,

We are not trying to name the particular slingshot being given away. We are trying to name the model, the design, the moniker it becomes known as.


----------



## M.J

flippinout said:


> The "Palmetto" because if you squint it sorta looks like a tree and because you're from South Carolina.
> Flippinout Palmetto.
> Names that start with "X" or "XX" or whatever are overdone. Sorry guys


Again,

We are not trying to name the particular slingshot being given away. We are trying to name the model, the design, the moniker it becomes known as.
[/quote]

Ummm...that's what I was doing.
So no then?


----------



## flippinout

M_J said:


> The "Palmetto" because if you squint it sorta looks like a tree and because you're from South Carolina.
> Flippinout Palmetto.
> Names that start with "X" or "XX" or whatever are overdone. Sorry guys


Again,

We are not trying to name the particular slingshot being given away. We are trying to name the model, the design, the moniker it becomes known as.
[/quote]

Ummm...that's what I was doing.
So no then?








[/quote]

Yes and no.

Yes, I thought you were referencing a tree due the tree like color, and no- Palmetto doesn't scream precision shooting tool. I appreciate the nod to my state though


----------



## Beanflip

Reaper


----------



## flippinout

Check out the video of review of the frames here

and if anyone knows how to embed the video for easier access, please do so- I can't seem to get it to work properly.


----------



## AlmostHuman

Rocky River Rattler

Jasmine

Jessamine

The Lancaster Bomber ( after Lancaster County SC )

This is exactly why I don't work in advertising ........

Lovely looking catty btw .......

Pat


----------



## Beanflip

FireFly


----------



## bullseyeben!

"Magma"


----------



## NaturalFork

The Slayer.


----------



## Beanflip

Marilyn


----------



## philly

Ballista

10X

Center Shot

Peerless ( no equal)

Hi Score

Ten Ring

Bull X

Eliminator

Whatever you call it, it looks all business Nathan.
Philly


----------



## Beanflip

Xceptional


----------



## Beanflip

Knockout


----------



## Beanflip

Call Your Shot


----------



## Beanflip

Sleepy. No, I am sleepy. Good night all.


----------



## wombat

"THE VORTEX"

the dictionary has 2 meanings. 1: a swirling mass such as the spiralling movement of water around a whirlpool.
2: any activity or way of life regarded as irresistably engulfing!!

but if tuth were known, i'd prefer to just call it MINE!!!


----------



## NightKnight

Because its design looks much like the top view of a Scorpion, I will call it the... Scorpion.


----------



## just bill

xxterminater


----------



## bullseyeben!

psychedelic
▶ adj sat
1. (of a mental state) characterized by intense and distorted perceptions and hallucinations and feelings of euphoria or sometimes despair
"a psychedelic experience"
Similar to: agitated
2. having the vivid colors and bizarre patterns associated with psychedelic states
"a psychedelic painting"
Similar to: colorful
3. producing distorted sensory perceptions and feelings or altered states of awarenes
"Psycodelica"


----------



## bullseyeben!

Xxycodelic


----------



## MikeyRoy

Flippinout Flinger

Backflip

Baxflip (x from the logo)

Swelled Palm (lol I have no idea)

Front Flip

Can Opener

Alpha Max (again with logo)

Long Prong

Custom 1

Shooting Star

Parashooter

Parashooter X

The 360, or 1080

Paper Puncher

Paper Punisher

Can Popper

Wood Wonder

Game Chaser

Pouch Punch

Thunder

Cloud

Lightning


----------



## MikeyRoy

Flippinout Flinger

Backflip

Baxflip (x from the logo)

Swelled Palm (lol I have no idea)

Front Flip

Can Opener

Alpha Max (again with logo)

Long Prong

Custom 1

Shooting Star

Parashooter

Parashooter X

The 360, or 1080

Paper Puncher

Paper Punisher

Can Popper

Wood Wonder

Game Chaser

Pouch Punch

Thunder

Cloud

Lightning


----------



## MikeyRoy

Dark knight

Crusader

Trebuchet


----------



## MikeyRoy

I want to win this so bad lol


----------



## MikeyRoy

Joker

Ace

King

Queen


----------



## justplainduke

Did any one use "Xcaliber" ?


----------



## MikeyRoy

Y Wonder

Forked Lightning

Stinger


----------



## MikeyRoy

Naga

Blade

Straight shooter


----------



## Charles

Rocksy

Maxie

Angel

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

It just has to be:

Lady Chatterley

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## MikeyRoy

Fox (logo)

Raptor

Rapture

Cherry Bomb

Devil

Scorpion

Spyder

Shishkabob

Alley Sweeper

Nature

Rift

Aion

Ion

Iconic

Fire, Earth, Water, Air

Electric

Streak


----------



## radray

I think a good name for the design would be the " The SUPER Y". Not just another Y slingshot, but a Flippinout Slingshot!


----------



## radray

Here are more of my suggestions:

FlippinOut Avante Garde
FlippinOut Arch Angel


----------



## As8MaN

Flip-Flop.


----------



## radray

Here are more suggestions:

Flippin Out Diva
Flippin Out Prima Donna
Flippin Out Ingenue
Flippin Out Conqueror
Flippin Out Centurion
Flippin Out Tribune


----------



## AZshooter

How about....PLY-X FLIPSTER...?


----------



## AZshooter

Or possibly...PLY-X BURST...?


----------



## kobe23

*Cleopatra* -The lady Pharaoh of Egypt, powerful with beauty.


*Isis* - Goddess of motherhood, magic and fertility.


----------



## MikeyRoy

Avant-garde


----------



## MikeyRoy

It really is an avant-garde design, truly one of a kind, what a perfect name for the perfect ergonomical slingshot


----------



## MikeyRoy

Trail blazer


----------



## MikeyRoy

The frame to end all frames


----------



## Tirador

WOW I really like these slingshots! Please forgive me if i repeat someones idea.
Here are my ideas for naming the series:

*Ho Fun Flipper *- I thought of this name because flat bands and flat noodles look the same to me! and you would be silly to ignore the east asian market









*Mei Fun Flipper *- I was thinking ahead so if you are going to drill holes on the forks for smaller tubular bands, you should use the smaller noodle name to!

*Phat Bottom Flipper* - Phat is slang for excellent, since you give a lot of excellent choices in handle girth.

*Fat Bottom Flipper *- I am a fan of everything with a big bottom

*The Furies Flipper* - named after the goddesses or deities of vengeance. Im sure they sound nasty, but with all Greek goddesses, I'm sure they were all hot beauties like these slingshots!

*Fantasy Flipper* - because they look like a dream to shoot

*Surreal Slinger *- because they are so beautiful they can't be real, but they are...


----------



## bullseyeben!

The wrist rainbow..? Can't the the colors out me.head.....


----------



## bullseyeben!

Hypnotic Hunter...


----------



## Slingshots rule

pluto


----------



## Slingshots rule

venus oafter the good of love cos i love that degien


----------



## Slingshots rule

can destoryer or CD for short


----------



## Slingshots rule

rabbits enemy


----------



## El Topo

El Pendejo


----------



## bullseyeben!

The hypnotst... event Target will be hypnotized surely...


----------



## Beanflip

The Linx or Phoenix. A Linx has those long pointed ears that resemble a fork and of coarse the hunting skills of a cat.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

How about Flippinout "Apex"


----------



## shawnr5

"Just Swell"


----------



## shawnr5

"Hand Full"


----------



## crapshot

the stinger series or the scorpian series from flippin out slingshot


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Flippinout "blaze"


----------



## shawnr5

If you went with "Swell," you could specify by adding the material to the name or, I'm the case of your laminates, an acronym for the combination of woods. Dymond Swell, Multi Swell, Swell ICE (Ipe, Cocobolo, Elm) etc........


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

The Flipping Equinox ... or just Equinox.

Flipped (could be Mr)

Flipper (could be Mr too)

Floccinaucinihilipilifaction (only joking)

Bunny's Bane.

Slim

Flip's Forecast

Flipping Flatbands

Flip's Flats

Nathan's Play/Joy/Toy/Boy/Girl

Do you have a wife?

Do you have a child?

Why don't you name it after your Father or Mother?

Why don't you name it after me (hehehehe)?

Why don't you name it after one of your heroes?

Grace (my sister)?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

El Flippo! Mr Flips! Flippin' Sweet!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

As the name would suggest any in the range,how about Flippinout "infinity"

or Flippinout "shock wave or waves"


----------



## PebbleShooter

I thought the handle looks quite like a water droplet so

DropShot is an appropriate name, could apply that to it dropping the target









or

Droplet Devastator

The forks kinda remind me of mangrove swamp tree root so what about

The Mangrove

Mangrove Mischief

Mangrove Mangler

Root Wrath

The Shooting Root

Something like that.


----------



## Plinky

The FLIPPiNOUT Pocket Bulge


----------



## e~shot

*1- Flip Master

2- Flippinout Xavier

3- Flippinout XeNoX *


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Flippinout "Excalibur" [edit] or Xcalibur


----------



## MikeyRoy

Siege


----------



## AJW

" The Marauder Series "

featuring "The Piranha"

"The Raptor"


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck

the rainbow groove ?


----------



## brianmitchell66

1st: The FlippinOut "Atalanta" ....A famous huntress in Greek mythology

2nd: The FlippinOut "Jericho"


----------



## brianmitchell66

3rd: The FlippinOut "Mighty Orion"

4th: The FlippinOut "Modern Orion"..... any combination using Orion for the famous constellation who before, was a mighty hunter. If you use orion, people will connect the slingshot with a star which will be cool


----------



## dgui

How Bout Just plain: DUKE, for it's Dignity.


----------



## Deceiver

I really like that design! 
With those colours it makes me think of a beautiful red and green amazon basin parrot at lift-off.
The limbs as the wings and the palm swell as its colorfull tail.
So I'd name the design* "the parrot"* (if it were made in multicolor multiplex)


----------



## brianmitchell66

5th: The FlippinOut "Rambo" after the famous movies


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

The Flippinout 'Outflippin'


----------



## brianmitchell66

6th: The FlippinOut "XXhibit" like exhibit but with the double x at the front


----------



## Charles

Gypsy Rose Lee, or just Gypsy

Lady Godiva, or just Godiva

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda

Hi Nathan, they're really wonderful! 
I would say: 
The first name is: Filippinout "Nat-Essence" or "Natural Essence" (in which Nat means both Natural and Nathan in short).
The second is: Filippinout "Essence" (because I think that you're in your real essence when you are creating slingshots, it's like you were born to do that and I really believe that these slingshots are the essence of your creative work). - "The Essence is that a certain thing is what it is" (Aristotle) -
The third is: Filippinout " Soul" or Nat-Soul (even here Nat has got the same meaning than before and Soul in the meaning of what you really are here in this world.
The fourth is: Filippinout "Acorn" (because of "The Acorn Theory" by James Hillmann that I find appropriate to what you are doing with slings.
Thanks and all the best.
Roberto.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Solaris
Finesse
Connoisseur
Fine touch
High precision
Tip tornado
Laminar
Stella


----------



## Bob Fionda

justplainduke said:


> Did any one use "Xcaliber" ?


Yes Milbro
cheers


----------



## Bob Fionda

few more...
- Filippinout "Y" 
- Filippinout "YU" (because the fork of your slingshot is an Y and a U at the same time. The "y" represents the letter "y" of the Greek alphabet and the "u" of tye cyrrillic alphabet at the same time. In ancient greek the "y" was pronunced as "u".) Then: Guan Yu (162-219 a.C.) was the mytical chinese general, god of war and patrol of martial arts.
- Filippinout " Kamasutra" (it's quite strong, I know, but the "Y" is also a Kamasutra position).
Cheers,
Roberto.


----------



## AZshooter

PLY-XX ...DEVILS BRUSH


----------



## brianmitchell66

The FlippinOut "XXotic" like exotic but with the double x at the front


----------



## mckee

ive not read all of these so if i end up saying one similar my bad but i will name a couple over the days 1st: flippinfanasa or filippinansa


----------



## mckee

some of what i say may may sound cheesy but ohh well

flip'n'kick flip because you flip the slingshot and because its part of your name and kick because of how much kick in power they will have!

and thanks for running this comp nathan i forgot to say


----------



## Bob Fionda

...again...
- Filippinout "KAMAY" (because it's kept well in hand). Or any translation of the word: Hand)
- Filippinout "KALULUWA" 
- Filippinout "YINYANG" (or Yang only, or Yin only)
- Filippinout "KI"
- Filippinout "WUWEI"
- Filippinout "RESONANCE"

Best,
Roberto


----------



## Bob Fionda

The last one for today:
- Filippinout "KALAYAAN"


----------



## McMilchreis

Ok i will try my luck and will see if you like it.

Its like Series 2 you have done. So i would say

-Series 2

-Flippinout Renewal

-Flippvolution

-Flippinout Zwei (two)

-Phoenix series ( its something old what comes out new)
-The Shambala (angel of resurrection)

thats all for now. maybe i will find some new. got my head full of crap.

btw. The slingshot you have in the single pictures is a real beauty and i think it would fit the hand indeed perfectly. Like the idea of a big palmswell and a small fork wide.


----------



## AZshooter

DEVIL`S XX GRIP ... NICK`S XX BRUSH... PLY-XX SHOT ... NICK`S GRIP...


----------



## mckee

rock tears : your slingshots are as hard of a rock becuase there hardwood and multiplex which is hard and they just ROCK! and the little tear you make and your cattys bring tears to eyes because there so beutiful!plus u have that tear palm swell!

EDITED!


----------



## BCLuxor

Very nice craftmanship... my chosen entry name will be " Zentai" its the Japanese term for total or complete... I think total and complete summarize these designations very well they are complete in that Nathan has settled on all the good from previous designs and the total is reflection of the fact total is top there is nothing left to add or modify they are here and they are ready .


----------



## Hairu

Falcon 
Oberon
Apollo 
Athena 
Wrex
Attila 
Myrmadon 
Imp


----------



## Bob Fionda

I like this:
- Filippinout "DIAPASON" (cause of the resonance with you and your feeling)


----------



## Jacktrevally

Exquisite


----------



## slingshotvibe

as you said you have change it a little bit from your other design so i thought of a name

"the tweakers range "

tweakers= tweak 
tweak = minor adjustments

hope you like the name


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Flippinout "freestyle" or "freeform"

[edit] Fippinout "Xcel"

Flippinout "magnum"
Flippinout "XMaX"


----------



## Hairu

dionysus
(the one twice born, since its a redesign of the original)


----------



## AJW

The "XFactor" series

The "Seeker" series


----------



## mckee

the turtle


----------



## mckee

just 4:
keepitsimple

eagartorock or eagartoshoot

allyouneed

richinfiber


----------



## rockslinger

Amazing Grace, not the girl but the style. Jim


----------



## rockslinger

The Cadillac


----------



## Bob Fionda

I suggest:
- Filippinout "OPTICAL" 
- Filippinout "GOLIATH" 
- Filippinout "BAD BOY" 
- Filippinout "ARCADIA" 
- Filippinout "MONA LISA" or "GIOCONDA" (the famous painting of Leonardo Da Vinci. Leonardo has been studying during all his life many powerful weapons as well as painting, he was a Genius like I think you are in making slingshots). 
- Filippinout "LEONARDO FRAME"


----------



## lightgeoduck

AJW said:


> "XFactor"


That would be awesome









I wouldn:t want anything too cheesey , I mean I would have to tell people I have one, and wouldn:t want to say I have a Terminatorxlax2000 so something simple

Swell Shooter
Target Flipper

Mine









I dont know, I will give more of an effort later, I wish everyone good luck though.

Oh by the way I thought the logo was a M and flipped M W.. since NM means something









LGD


----------



## Charles

Let me repeat myself ... As I said before, it has to be Lady Chatterley .... You just KNOW you are going to be her lover!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## orcrender

The Xcat or Xmax or YampireX


----------



## SlinginDylan

The "Flippin Awesome" slingshot.


----------



## SlinginDylan

The Marlyn Monroe of slingshots.


----------



## SlinginDylan

Ol' faithful


----------



## SlinginDylan

Slinger's Delight


----------



## SlinginDylan

Sling Slanger


----------



## SlinginDylan

The Pest Beware slingshot


----------



## haertig

Amazonia


----------



## haertig

Minotaur


----------



## haertig

Tambopata


----------



## Jacktrevally

Art-craft
Articraft


----------



## SlinginDylan

"Campamocha" means preying mantis, the king of the bugs.


----------



## SlinginDylan

Maybe you can say everyone is flippin out for flippinout slingshots!

Sorry if any of my replies have already been posted I didnt read the previous replies.


----------



## Beanflip

The Outlaw


----------



## Brooks67

The WIDOWMAKER


----------



## Beanflip

Flipinouts Outlaw model . Simple and sounds good. The Outlaw. The name alone does not make the sling but, together a strong design and a simple name will make it easy to identify and fortify it as a classic.


----------



## justplainduke

XFaktorX

Ooops!!! sorry AJW kinda covered that idea.


----------



## radray

FlippinOut Xtasy

FlippinOut Genesis

FlippinOutvRevelation


----------



## Bob Fionda

- Filippinout "MAMBA" ( the mamba is one of the most poisonus snakes of the world and it is the fastest one, it can be compared to your slingshot) 
COBRA in alternative


----------



## Bob Fionda

How about them?
- Filippinout "GHEPARD" (the fastest on earth - 120 Km/h)
- Filippinout "SPIDER" (some spiders have 8 eyes)
- Filippinout "ALBATROS" (it has a wingspan of 3,65 metres)
- Filippinout "COLIBRI" (small and fast it can beats his wings 80/200 times per second)
- Filippinout "SWIFT" (the fastest in the air, it flies at the high speed of 160 Km/h and his tail reminds to the forks of your sling)
All these animals excel in something special. This is what I think of your new slings.
Cheers
Roberto.


----------



## Bob Fionda

- Filippinout "MAGIK" or "MAGIC" (for the accurate target, the easy handle, the power and the beauty of the sling)
- Filippinout "GEM" (it's a gem, a jewel of technology and art)
- Filippinout "GENIUS" ( the genius is inside your slingshot and it communicates with the genius of the shooter)


----------



## Bob Fionda

More...
- Filippinout "WINGS" ('cause shooting is like open your wings and start flying)
- Filippinout " TANGO" ( for the sensual, soft and fiery dance because when you shoot is like you were dancing tango)
- Filippinout " ISLERO" ( the bull who killed the great bullfighter Manolete. it opened him from the groin to the stomach with his horns)


----------



## Bob Fionda

- Filippinout ELK frame -


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "KARMA". 
As you know Karma is the law of cause and effect, and what may be the effect (on this slingshot) if the cause (the action) that you put is a state of the art work? I mean you've been studing, working and testing this new slingshot, that's the cause, the action. The effect will be related to its own cause. I can imagine, I like to, that when one's takes this sligshot in hand he or she will feel it as an axtension of his/her hand.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## NoSugarRob

Mr Bob must have this won now







.... on effort alone







... Bob for the win !


----------



## Beanflip

Rooster ,Stag , or Buck. The Legacy.


----------



## Beanflip

The Menace


----------



## Beanflip

The Admiral or the Elegant.


----------



## Beanflip

The Commander


----------



## bullseyeben!

The flippinout "Rogue"


----------



## Beanflip

The Commodore


----------



## Beanflip

Eagle


----------



## flippinout

*This is great!! Thanks for all the input thus far!! Keep them coming, we are getting close*


kyrokon said:


> It just has to be:
> 
> Lady Chatterley
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Yes, she will become your lover and you will be consumed with passion!!


----------



## NoSugarRob

Bob for the win !


----------



## bullseyeben!

Fancy pants? Lol
Yea I'm out...


----------



## Beanflip

NoSugarRob said:


> Bob for the win !


I apologize for my former comment in this forum. I would like to keep all members as friends and I regret if I offending anyone. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## flippinout

kobe23 said:


> The FLIPPiNOUT Pocket Bulge


It may have that affect on the hardcore slingshot enthusiast


----------



## e~shot

*Flippinout "Gladiator"

*


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ok one more ' rainbow serpent' is a dream time story told by the aboriginals of australia.


----------



## flippinout

brianmitchell66 said:


> Let me repeat myself ... As I said before, it has to be Lady Chatterley .... You just KNOW you are going to be her lover!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Yes, she kept me up again late last night just begging for one more....she is an intoxicating lover indeed!!


----------



## NoSugarRob

Beanflip said:


> Bob for the win !


What is short for Richard? Oh, I remember.... never mind.








[/quote]

rich ? or ritchy ?.... say what ya mean or you may be misunderstood ? ... Bob for the win.... which is what i actually mean. He has put forward many surggestions. he has obviously put a bit of time into thinking of many names... i would be flatered if someone put that amount of effort into a post i had put on here........................ D1CK


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Flippin great (hahaha Flippinout's Flippin' Great ... made myself laugh)
Flippin sweet
Nate's girl
un-flippin-believeable
Flippin Y
Flip It
Flippin gorgeous
Flippin Steel

... I want to remind you of Equinox; I don't know if you know what it means, but it's essentially the peak of something ie: vernal equinox, peak of spring.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Flippin un-real


----------



## jordanrussell123

ARTEMIS the greek goddess of hunting


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "PAN" (if not said yet)
because Pan is a greek god, son of Hermes and the nynph Driope, and its name litterally means "ALL" 'cause he was the Spirit of all creatures in nature. He is related to the forest, the abyss and the depth of life. And that's sounds good with this complete and well-done slingshot that you made. 
Then I intend slingshooting as a "Play"(the young boy or girl always in the deep of us), as an "Ability" (to shoot and center the target whatever it is), as a "Need" (hunting to survive and feed ourselves as well as our family). In this way I see: Play Ability Need that make P.A.N. or just PAN
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## mckee

eagle sights


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "EXCALIBUR"
the "Sword in the Stone", the King's Arthur magic sword. I know that's not a news, but it seems to me strong and representative of your new sling.

...SORRY IT WAS TOLD ALREADY....


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "MOIRA". In the Greek Mytholgy "Moira" is the destiny of every soul. (from the egyptian it also means "Beloved")
Moira were three at the same time, a kind of trinity: Clotho (I wire), Lachesis (destiny) and Atropos (irreversible). They had the task to weave the thread of destiny of every man and woman on earth.
I find it fine and suitable to name your slingshot. What is the destiny of one of the best slingshots ever made so far? To be held by a shooter who is a beginner, an intermediate or an expert as well. The only thing it counts is that your destiny is to have a Filippinout Moira.
Cheers. Bob


----------



## mckee

streamline!


----------



## mckee

critical rush


----------



## mckee

the 'enigma'
the 'perspective'


----------



## Jacktrevally

Supreme


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "ELF"
It sounds good to me.The Elf is a spirit of genius of the Norse Mythology and not only. Elfs symbolize the strenght of the Air, of the Fire, of the Water and of the Earth (the four elements) and of the atmospheric fenomena. They look like the humans, they're tall, thin, but very fast and very strong. They are said to have a sharp eye and very sensitive ears. They are intelligent and harmonious.
Talking about slingshots this can be a comparison with the features of your new slingshot.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda

NoSugarRob said:


> Mr Bob must have this won now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... on effort alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Bob for the win !


Ah Ah Ah...that's a good game. I like finding out names......cheers mate.


----------



## Plinky

flippinout said:


> The FLIPPiNOUT Pocket Bulge


It may have that affect on the hardcore slingshot enthusiast






















[/quote]

It certainly did it for me. It is beautiful! An awesome creation.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "TRAVELER"
Because your new catapult is made to travel throughout the five Continents, from its own original Country to Europe, from the North to the South of the world. Traveler also means that it is easy to carry in one's pocket and it's so powerful that the shooter can really send the ammo as far as it were a trip.
We can say that the "Filippinout Traveler" is the slingshot made to be by your side every day.
Best, Bob


----------



## shawnr5

How about "The Bird"


----------



## Bob Fionda

If they haven't been said yet:
FILIPPINOUT GIPSY
FILIPPINOUT WANDERER
the concept is the same of Traveler


----------



## Beanflip

NoSugarRob said:


> Bob for the win !


What is short for Richard? Oh, I remember.... never mind.








[/quote]

rich ? or ritchy ?.... say what ya mean or you may be misunderstood ? ... Bob for the win.... which is what i actually mean. He has put forward many surggestions. he has obviously put a bit of time into thinking of many names... i would be flatered if someone put that amount of effort into a post i had put on here........................ D1CK
[/quote]
Please accept my apologies. My comment was out of context and a misplaced attempt to be funny.


----------



## Beanflip

The Perfect Ten and or P.T. for short.


----------



## Beanflip

I am thinking of historical names. Franklin, Roosevelt, Washington, Churchill,Edison,Eisenhower,Ike,Lincoln.


----------



## Beanflip

The Revolution


----------



## Beanflip

Dos Equis , Spanish for XX ?


----------



## Beanflip

Catalina


----------



## NoSugarRob

Beanflip said:


> Bob for the win !


What is short for Richard? Oh, I remember.... never mind.








[/quote]

rich ? or ritchy ?.... say what ya mean or you may be misunderstood ? ... Bob for the win.... which is what i actually mean. He has put forward many surggestions. he has obviously put a bit of time into thinking of many names... i would be flatered if someone put that amount of effort into a post i had put on here........................ D1CK
[/quote]
Please accept my apologies. My comment was out of context and a misplaced attempt to be funny.
[/quote]

No apology needed from you. i mistook your humor for an insult. i apologies for the childish retaliation.......... as a punishment you may now call me Richard


----------



## Jimmy

I will suggest the Flippinout "Atlantis" in honour of the last (on going) space shuttle flight.

This will be my only suggestion, I don't want to appear uncouth









(forgive me if it's aready been suggested)


----------



## McMilchreis

Omega

Cassiopeia

Gimini

Orion


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "ADRENALIN" 
Anybody knows what adrenalin is and how it works on humans. The interesting thing about this neurotransmitter in the sympathetic nervous system is that it's involved in a reaction called "fight or flight". It sounds good to me for many reasons, first how it works on human being, then the term is aggressive and reminds me a kind of reaction, adrenalin takes away the fear. FILIPPINOUT ADRENALIN series or frames...doesn't it sound good?
Cheers, Bob


----------



## bulljunk

Beanflip said:


> The FlipinOut "XXtreme"
> Using your xx from your logo.


Good one Duke!
[/quote]

What about "The Ultima"?


----------



## Bob Fionda

Jimmy said:


> I will suggest the Flippinout "Atlantis" in honour of the last (on going) space shuttle flight.
> 
> This will be my only suggestion, I don't want to appear uncouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (forgive me if it's aready been suggested)


I think it's great! Bravo!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "VERTEX"
as a vertex of a triangle or any maximum point. Slingshot is a geometrical simple design, but it may be very complex if it has been studied deeply. 
Also Filippinout "COMPLEX"....


----------



## rockslinger

The Perfection. has thatbeen used??


----------



## Bob Fionda

and what about
Filippinout "AMERICA" ?


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "SYNAPSES"


----------



## Pikeman

Very fine looking slingshot, it's no wonder there's been so many name suggestions. Here's a few more for your consideration.

The Timber Wolf

The Woodsman

The Rock Rocket

The Pelter

The Huntwell or Huntswell

The Aimwell or Aimswell

The Lightning Fork

The Verminator

The Crowbane or Ratbane

The Rubber Bandit

The Sweetspot

The Driver

The Allgood. After the character Cuthbert Allgood from Stephen King's Dark Tower series. He was deadly fast and accurate with his slingshot and could take a bird on the wing at sixty yards. Of course, he used his slingshot against enemies aswell as prey.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "BANG-BANG" ( or BAM-BAM) also three times...BAM-BAM-BAM
...well, it looks like a title of a song, but they're two fast shots very closed....


----------



## Bob Fionda

FILIPPINOUT ARCHETYPE


----------



## mckee

internallove or internalbeautie


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "HYPERBOLE"


----------



## lightgeoduck

Axiom

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

Magnus


----------



## Beanflip

David's Spur. From the biblical story and my wife said it reminded her of a cowboys spur.


----------



## Beanflip

The Dent-onator


----------



## Tirador

What about:

*Superlative Slingers *
_or_
*Superlative Series*
_or_
*Superlative Slinger Series *
or 
*Superlative Series Slinger*



Tirador said:


> WOW I really like these slingshots! Please forgive me if i repeat someones idea.
> Here are my ideas for naming the series:
> 
> *Ho Fun Flipper *- I thought of this name because flat bands and flat noodles look the same to me! and you would be silly to ignore the east asian market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mei Fun Flipper *- I was thinking ahead so if you are going to drill holes on the forks for smaller tubular bands, you should use the smaller noodle name to!
> 
> *Phat Bottom Flipper* - Phat is slang for excellent, since you give a lot of excellent choices in handle girth.
> 
> *Fat Bottom Flipper *- I am a fan of everything with a big bottom
> 
> *The Furies Flipper* - named after the goddesses or deities of vengeance. Im sure they sound nasty, but with all Greek goddesses, I'm sure they were all hot beauties like these slingshots!
> 
> *Fantasy Flipper* - because they look like a dream to shoot
> 
> *Surreal Slinger *- because they are so beautiful they can't be real, but they are...


----------



## Beanflip

The Zen


----------



## Beanflip

The Slugger


----------



## Beanflip

The Rock Rifle


----------



## Beanflip

The Marshal


----------



## Rapier

The *'Overmaster' as in complete dominence, 'Vanquish' , 'Vantage' , 'Vera' as in veracious as in accurate, 'Libertine' as in morally unrestrained however people often associate this word with Liberty,,,,

*Love your work. Simply stunning as always


----------



## AZshooter

... and just one more.......PLY-XX FUSSION


----------



## AZshooter

.... and maybe a few more....SHANGHI- XX -FLIP.....NOVA- XX -FLIP....GALACTIC- XX -GRIP....FUSSION- XX -FLIP... SOLAR- XX -PLY.....FLIPPINOUT- XX -FUSSION....


----------



## Slingshots rule

rubber hunter


----------



## jordanrussell123

bane of small game


----------



## Rapier

*'Spectre' as in ghost , 'Rampage' , 'Ascention' , 'Sparrow Hawk' , 'Falco' genus of falcon, 'Kestrel' , 'Dragoon' meaning to compel by coercion, 'Patron' , 'Zenith' , 'Vim' ...*


----------



## Rapier

'Zealot' , 'Force Majeure' , 'Azrael' the name of Gods angel of death , 'Ariel' an archangel presiding over the earth,


----------



## Slash

The fork seems more "v" shaped so how about "Viper"


----------



## bullseyeben!

The meteor


----------



## bullseyeben!

Comet


----------



## bullseyeben!

Last ditch attempts lol too many too read now good luck all


----------



## Beanflip

The Patriot


----------



## Beanflip

The Eclipse. This may be a repeat.


----------



## bullseyeben!

The xYx bomb


----------



## Plinky

Did I win yet?


----------



## Bob Fionda

- FILIPPINOUT "IPSE" - (it means "myself" from the ancient latin language. It may be appropriate because you made it and the sling reflects yourself, what you are, what you think, etc.- "Ipse" is "myself", the shooter that grips your slingshot is like he was taking a part of you, of your art and creativity.
- FILIPPINOUT "INTEGER" (that means "complete" in ancient latin language. Complete because, as you affirmed, your new slingshot is the last evolution and it comes really complete.
- FILIPPINOUT "OMNES" (that means "all". All is what your slingshot is actually. All means that it is perfect to grip, to shoot, to hunt and to carry.
- FILIPPINOUT "EGO" (that means "I am" in ancient latin language. "I am" means that you say that you really are the creator of the sling and it involves your studies, your ability and testing about it. If your slingshot is one of the best is because you are one of the best sling makers.
- FILIPPINOUT "PERPETUUM" (that means "forever", still in latin. Forever because your slingshot is forever, no doubts!
- FILIPPINOUT "HEROS" in latin or "HERO" in english. The same meaning. No more explanation for that.
- FILIPPINOUT "VORTEX" (a vortex of emotions when you take it and shoot)
Cheers, Bob


----------



## TzeTze

Xcaliber or XXcaliber if they have not already been suggested.

Yikes, 13 pages already.


----------



## Bob Fionda

...some different names:
- ARTIFEX (means "artist", "artisan" in ancient latin)
- AKO (means "I am" in philippine language)
- BAYANI (means "hero" in philippine language)
- RUROK (means "vertex" in philippine language)
- TIBI (means "for you" in ancient latin. For you in the meaning that your slings are for us.
Best, Bob


----------



## mckee

flick of the wrist
set for life
revised
work your magic

these would be all 1 word but so u ould see i put spaces it


----------



## Bob Fionda

FILIPPINOUT "BIG BANG" (the Creation)


----------



## justplainduke

It's the 15th~!!!!!!!! It's the 15th~!!!!!!!! It's the 15th~!!!!!!!! It's the 15th~!!!!!!!! It's the 15th~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda

justplainduke said:


> It's the 15th~!!!!!!!! It's the 15th~!!!!!!!! It's the 15th~!!!!!!!! It's the 15th~!!!!!!!! It's the 15th~!!!!!!!!


Yeah...good luck everybody!


----------



## slingshotvibe

bleeding burch hunter series

swelled bottomback series

hypnotic wonder series

swelled thunder series

rainbow dust series

stripped worrier series

Kult series

COBALT series

xed up series

swelling blessing series

paired up series

Card splitter series


----------



## NoSugarRob

the gangbang ! ........... i'd better not win.


----------



## atom

*Teardrop







, because of the handle
*

*equilibrium*/ means , perfect balance i think


----------



## btuer

Here are my suggestions (please forgive me if there are any that have already been suggested - I tried looking but there are just too many posts)

*T-Rexx

Foxx

Lynxx*

*Axx

Vixxen

Minxx

Vexx

*


----------



## mr.joel

Arachnid


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "ALTER EGO" (a second personality in the first. Another myself. Actually the sling becomes my alter ego)
Filippinout "MIURA" ( a race of fighting bulls)
Filippinout "SAMURAI"
Filippinout "FLASH" (because your slingshot is fast as a flash)


----------



## BCLuxor

well seen as everybody else has threw in a couple ill do one more before the close... seen as this is a range of slingshots and not an.individual I like "The woodsman series" or "The definitive series" .....


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "INCIPIT" (in latin means the beginning especially of a romance, a tale, an adventure. Incipit is the start to a new Filippinout sligshots series)
Filippinout "VIRTUS" (Virtus is the virtue all inside your catapult)
Filippinout "UNICA" (from italian means the "only one")
Filippinout "TIMES" (I not only mean "times" in its own meaninig, rather "times" as an anagram of "It's me", intending "you" that you are the artist and artisan who made the slingshot)
Filippinout "ELIXIR" (in mythology a liquid that gives eternal youth, so your slingshot will give eternal youth to the shooter, for resonance)


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "ADVANTAGE"
(Sorry if already been suggested)


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "BRAVE"
Filippinout "URCHIN"
Filppinout "VALIANT"

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda

Filippinout "WILD" or "WILD WOOD"


----------



## Bob Fionda

another idea about a series:
FILIPPINOUT " STRATOS" (in the meaning of stratosphere and stratospheric as an exclamation for its beauty and funcionality as well)
Then any model may take the name of an international State, city or area well known, depending on the inspiration of the moment, by the colour or whatever.


----------



## StrongFowl

----1-------Destiny----------

----2------Evolve------------

-----3-----Evolution----------

My 1st thought= -----Arch Angel-----tho already said

--Karma--is great as well--

--Tons of g1s to choose from---Best of luck to all--


----------



## Bob Fionda

Four winds that blow around the Planet Earth:
Filippinout GHIBLI (the hot and dry wind that blows over the Sahara desert)
Filippinout KHAMSIN or KHAMSEEN (One of the Sahara desert winds, its name means "fifty" and it's said to blow for 50 days consecutively)
Filippinout MISTRAL (In Europe it blows from north to west and it's the referent point of the compass)
Filippinout BORA (In Europe it comes from North-East, it's one of the fastest, it has blown more than 170 kmh)

Why the winds? Because shooting an ammo in the air reminds me as it goes fast as the wind. It's said that the core of a slinsgshot is the band, true, but I think the frame is important too.
In these names that I suggest you I like more the sound.
I know that in the Americas, in the Oceans, in Asia and China there's hurricanes and tornadoes that are much more strong than simple winds, but I don't mean the force as something that destroys and scares.Force should be used with intelligence and wisdom, like in the martial arts for example. Even slingshooting may be an exercice of force in the same way. Men catch winds to improve their lives.

Cheers, Bob


----------



## maljo

I see your slingshots as feminine, elegant, stylish and deadly, so.......
The Flippinout *Belle* *Chasseuse* (French for Beautiful Huntress) - I don't know why it always sounds more stylish in French but it does (to me at least).


----------



## Bob Fionda

maljo said:


> I see your slingshots as feminine, elegant, stylish and deadly, so.......
> The Flippinout *Belle* *Chasseuse* (French for Beautiful Huntress) - I don't know why it always sounds more stylish in French but it does (to me at least).


because you're french! LOL
it was a joke, I love France mon ami.


----------



## shawnr5

Bob Fionda said:


> Four winds that blow around the Planet Earth:
> Filippinout GHIBLI (the hot and dry wind that blows over the Sahara desert)
> Filippinout KHAMSIN or KHAMSEEN (One of the Sahara desert winds, its name means "fifty" and it's said to blow for 50 days consecutively)
> Filippinout MISTRAL (In Europe it blows from north to west and it's the referent point of the compass)
> Filippinout BORA (In Europe it comes from North-East, it's one of the fastest, it has blown more than 170 kmh)
> 
> Why the winds? Because shooting an ammo in the air reminds me as it goes fast as the wind. It's said that the core of a slinsgshot is the band, true, but I think the frame is important too.
> In these names that I suggest you I like more the sound.
> I know that in the Americas, in the Oceans, in Asia and China there's hurricanes and tornadoes that are much more strong than simple winds, but I don't mean the force as something that destroys and scares.Force should be used with intelligence and wisdom, like in the martial arts for example. Even slingshooting may be an exercice of force in the same way. Men catch winds to improve their lives.
> 
> Cheers, Bob


These four are also Maseratis.


----------



## WC28

WIZZARD PLEASE


----------



## Bob Fionda

shawnr5 said:


> Four winds that blow around the Planet Earth:
> Filippinout GHIBLI (the hot and dry wind that blows over the Sahara desert)
> Filippinout KHAMSIN or KHAMSEEN (One of the Sahara desert winds, its name means "fifty" and it's said to blow for 50 days consecutively)
> Filippinout MISTRAL (In Europe it blows from north to west and it's the referent point of the compass)
> Filippinout BORA (In Europe it comes from North-East, it's one of the fastest, it has blown more than 170 kmh)
> 
> Why the winds? Because shooting an ammo in the air reminds me as it goes fast as the wind. It's said that the core of a slinsgshot is the band, true, but I think the frame is important too.
> In these names that I suggest you I like more the sound.
> I know that in the Americas, in the Oceans, in Asia and China there's hurricanes and tornadoes that are much more strong than simple winds, but I don't mean the force as something that destroys and scares.Force should be used with intelligence and wisdom, like in the martial arts for example. Even slingshooting may be an exercice of force in the same way. Men catch winds to improve their lives.
> 
> Cheers, Bob


These four are also Maseratis.
[/quote]

Yes they are. They've been beautiful cars indeed, now they haven't been producted for many years.


----------



## slingshotvibe

owwwwwwwwwwww nearly timeee


----------



## flippinout

Thanks for all the suggestions. I got my top five and will narrow down by this time tomorrow.

You are all just awesome! Thank you for your support.

Nathan


----------



## slingshotvibe

no problem nathan good luck to everyone who participated


----------



## Slash

I ll have one last go with " Hornet" sorry if it's already been used. Best if luck to everyone!


----------



## slingshotvibe

no point my friend he has already rounded the top five up







good luck every one


----------



## justplainduke

Nathan????
There were so many great name ideas! You must be having a heck of a time deciding


----------



## MikeyRoy

We need to know!!!


----------



## Slingshots rule

paranormal


----------



## Rapier

Is it time, is it time???


----------



## shawnr5

Let's just let the man decide. He'll let us know when he does.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

shawnr5 said:


> Let's just let the man decide. He'll let us know when he does.


... hehehe maybe not ...


----------



## flippinout

Guys, I have chosen!

I have been moving house all weekend and am working from my mobile phone. I will provide full details in the next few hours, as soon as I unpack my PC. BTW, there are three winners!!


----------



## Bob Fionda

we're all in suspense........WOW!!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda

we're all in suspense........WOW!!!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Three! Brilliant ... there were so many to chose from ... I actually have no idea which I would chose. 3500 views; popular catapults.


----------



## Rapier

Bob Fionda said:


> we're all in suspense........WOW!!!!!


Your tellin me Bob. Can't wait any longer. Have to get a beer to calm the merves... Merves? Alright I might have had one already!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Bugger! I've got to go and visit my new neice nearby ... thought I'd be looking forward to it ... now I don't want to leave the computer. No! it's family; family wins, everytime. See you when I get back.


----------



## Bob Fionda

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Bugger! I've got to go and visit my new neice nearby ... thought I'd be looking forward to it ... now I don't want to leave the computer. No! it's family; family wins, everytime. See you when I get back.


you're sage mate......cheers


----------



## atom

oh god please let it be me


----------



## Bob Fionda

Rapier said:


> we're all in suspense........WOW!!!!!


Your tellin me Bob. Can't wait any longer. Have to get a beer to calm the merves... Merves? Alright I might have had one already!
[/quote]

I really think you've got one mate. Some of your names are really appropriates! Hope so, happy for you. Cheers!


----------



## lightgeoduck

You guys are all winners in my book,,

of course that doesn't get you anything









LGD


----------



## atom




----------



## Bob Fionda

"The important is not winning, but partecipate". (De Coubertin), but also: Citius! Altius! Fortius!" (faster, highter, stronger")
As Lightgeoduck said:"We're all winners!"
Yeahhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Rapier

Bob Fionda said:


> we're all in suspense........WOW!!!!!


Your tellin me Bob. Can't wait any longer. Have to get a beer to calm the merves... Merves? Alright I might have had one already!
[/quote]

I really think you've got one mate. Some of your names are really appropriates! Hope so, happy for you. Cheers!
[/quote]

Ah heII bob, now you got my hopes up. was trying to avoid that. Thanks for your vote of confidence though but I am competing with you and youv'e come up with some rippers yourself!

Luck everyone

(I love this forum)


----------



## Bob Fionda

May I guess one? What about Beanflip? Great if it's so! Love this forum and all guys shooters too.


----------



## flippinout

The contest was a smashing success.

I want to thank all of you who participated, it is just great to see how much we all love this sport and most of all- *Flippinout Slingshots*
*
*
I was profoundly amazed at the number of entries and they were all fantastic. Choosing just one was tough.

As such, I took this opportunity to unify my entire line of slingshots. Here is how it lays out:

Most are familiar with my original design sporting the often copied, _*Signature*_ _*Flippinout Tear Drop Double Palm Swell*_. This design is the foundation of what makes a Flippinout Slingshot not only extremely easy to shoot with great accuracy, but is pleasing to the senses- touch, looks, and fit. 

I have simply been calling this frame, the Flippinout Original for lack of a better name.









The wispy waist combined with the _*Signature Flippinout Double Palm swell*_ in conjunction with target width forks on a very easy to manage frame have made this design an instant classic- If I never designed another slingshot, this frame would easily represent a pinnacle of design and will most likely be the foundation of many copies, it is simply a superior design. This frame will be called- *"Omega"*, as it could easily be the last and only slingshot one may ever need- the pinnacle of shooting performance and aesthetic design.

As I began to work more and more with the above design, I started to move back towards a narrower fork, yet still felt that the* Signature Flippinout Tear Drop Double Palmswell *handle and compound curve finger placement on the forks were key elements to the Flippinout Slingshot's _"shootability"_. After many iterations and prototypes, I settled on the lovely design I have asked you, my fellow enthusiasts, to help me name.










This little beauty offers the primary elements of the_ Flippinout Omega_ -* Signature Flippinout Tear Drop Double Palm Swell*, wasp waist, and extremely ergonomic forks- yet in a small package. The unique ability of the handle to accommodate multiple hand sizes allows this frame to be even more customizable so that shooters of all sizes can enjoy it. It is simply the best of the "original" design made more compact, yet still incredibly easy to handle for those with bear size hands to ladies and children.

Enough about all that. Everyone wants to know which name was chosen for the new design!!

Well, I have taken all your wonderful input and not only chosen a name for the new design, but have named the "Series" that these two magnificent designs will be known for henceforth.

Drum Roll Please.............

*Beanflip* came up with an abundance of fantastic names, but it was one of his earliest names that caught my attention and helped me arrive at a name for the "Series" that the two above designs would reside under.

From here forward, the two above designs will be a part of the _"ALPHA"_ series. This name is a perfect description of what Flippinout Slingshots offers- the first, the beginning, the origin- of an original and dynamic design style!!

These two designs are truly unique and with their introduction, the slingshot world was introduced to how a tiny waist and full _*Signature Flippinout Tear Drop Double Palmswell*_ provide not only elegant beauty, but a secure and natural grip. This _unique and original_ Flippinout innovation capitalizes on the fact that the human hand is strongest when the ring and little finger are able to wrap around a larger diameter handle and middle finger is able to lock in to the thin waist, providing for a relaxed thumb and forefinger for fork bracing. The result- _*Flippinout Shootability*_.

So, Beanflip- I offer you your choice of either model for your kind efforts and suggestion for the "ALPHA" series of Flippinout Slingshots. I will PM you with details and arrange shipment- Thank you!!

And for the moment we have all been waiting for.......










The winner of the above slingshot is* LightGeoDuck* for suggesting the name_* "AXIOM"*_

_*Axiom- a self-evident truth that requires no proof 2. a universally accepted principle or rule.*_

This describes the second addition of the _"Alpha"_ series by Flippinout Slingshots perfectly. Upon first look, one can easily see that this design is fantastic. Once it is held it becomes quite obvious, and once it is shot- it becomes known with certainty that this design is superior.

Thank you Lightgeoduck!! I will be sending a PM.

And finally, I want to offer a gift to the highly creative and most helpful "Bob Fionda" for all of his thoughtful input in this contest. I was thoroughly impressed with the time he spent picking out names that have deeper meaning and sharing those with us all. Bob, I will be using your suggestions in the future and I want to send you a t-shirt that says what I believe you feel.....










Again,

I thank you all for your kind support over the last year as I have introduced the Flippinout Slingshots concept and product line. I look forward to helping lead the way forward for our sport through_ innovation, collaboration, and community. _ And if you have not had the good fortune to shoot a Flippinout Slingshot, you owe it to yourself to discover your new, favorite shooter.

Many Thanks to you all,

Nathan
Owner and Craftsman


----------



## Rapier

Thanks sooo much Nathan for this awesome giveaway. Even though I'm now going to have to _buy_ one of your awesom slingies, (the dissapointment only lasted for half a beer) I'm impressed with everyones input and inginuity. Congrats to the winners and next time, now I know the level of competition, I'll be trying a bit harder.

Cheers everyone and thanks again Nathan. Your all legends


----------



## shawnr5

Nathan, thanks for running this contest. Congratulations, Lightgeoduck on your winning entry and Bob Fionda on your tenacity.


----------



## lightgeoduck

WTF??? That is just too cool

Thank you, I am honored that mine name was chosen, especially since there were quite a few great choices to pick from.

I appreciate it, and will definitely have to pay it forward in the near future.

LGD


----------



## atom




----------



## Bob Fionda

Thank you very much Nathan! I'm really proud to have contributed to the contest and I appreciate your award very much. The "Filippinout Giveaway" has been interesting and enjoyable, I've been running with mates in this great Forum and I've found them wonderful in friendship . Congratulations to the winners Beanflip and LightGeoDuck, they were great! I believe you've chosen the best name for your new slingshot, that's sure!
All the best,
Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda

Rapier said:


> Thanks sooo much Nathan for this awesome giveaway. Even though I'm now going to have to _buy_ one of your awesom slingies, (the dissapointment only lasted for half a beer) I'm impressed with everyones input and inginuity. Congrats to the winners and next time, now I know the level of competition, I'll be trying a bit harder.
> 
> Cheers everyone and thanks again Nathan. Your all legends


It will be for the next my friend....don't get too many beers...LOL	Cheers.


----------



## Tirador

*Congrats the LGD and Bob!*
Nathan, it was really fun to read all those possible names, so thanks for holding the contest. Thanks for making great slingshots; i will hopefully own one one day!


----------



## radray

Thank you Nathan for the contest and congrats to the winners.


----------



## Beanflip

Thank you Nathan. I have sent PM. Your designs are great and will always be one of the classics. Congrats to LGD and Bob.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Great, fun contest ... ta.


----------



## e~shot

Congrats for all the Winners


----------



## NoSugarRob

i won this.


----------



## cheese

bill


----------



## newconvert

axiom orion


----------



## newconvert

fire in the forest


----------



## cheese

newconvert said:


> axiom orion


why are we still posting?
this ending a while ago!


----------



## newconvert

just felt like it. it ended in july, but i made my ideas known, they are really nice designs..

more questions?


----------



## cheese

newconvert said:


> just felt like it. it ended in july, but i made my ideas known, they are really nice designs..
> 
> more questions?


will you make a slingshot and name it bill?


----------



## newconvert

i am working on a slingshot............. maybe? hahahahahhahah


----------



## cheese

yay







/aww


----------



## newconvert

k, my mini fly shooter is almost done, posted phots again today , its name is bill


----------



## cheese

newconvert said:


> k, my mini fly shooter is almost done, posted phots again today , its name is bill


----------



## newconvert

your funny


----------



## cheese




----------



## newconvert

i'm tellin lol


----------



## cheese




----------



## newconvert

heard that before, bill's almost dry


----------



## cheese

whos bill?


----------



## Rapier

cheese said:


> whos bill?


Do you mean...
Neil "Who's are all those letters?"
Mike "There probably just bills."
Neil "Who's Bill?"


----------



## cheese

Rapier said:


> whos bill?


Do you mean...
Neil "Who's are all those letters?"
Mike "There probably just bills."
Neil "Who's Bill?"
[/quote]
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Rapier

It's 'The young ones' an English tv comedy. Total classic


----------



## cheese

never heard of it


----------



## Rapier

Yeah probably didn't get any airplay in Texas. Look it up on youtube then you'll know what I'm on about... or not. It's probably not going to be something you'll find funny... or maybe you might?!
cheers


----------



## cheese

Rapier said:


> Yeah probably didn't get any airplay in Texas. Look it up on youtube then you'll know what I'm on about... or not. It's probably not going to be something you'll find funny... or maybe you might?!
> cheers


only been in texas 4 years,was in california.


----------



## zhop

1:The Coyote
2: The exodus
3: The Hunter
4: The tank
5: The silent one


----------



## Rapier

Ah well probably didn't play there either.


----------

